# Java wood



## mgcole (May 6, 2011)

I recently purchased some java wood from my lfs. It's for reptiles, but I would like to soak it and put it in my fish tank. Has anyone used it? Do you think it would be safe for the fish? I have emailed the company that sells it, but so far no answer. (Probably won't get one either, lol) Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

I've never heard of java wood....pics?


----------



## mgcole (May 6, 2011)

Apparently it's used for bird perches and reptiles. It's made from coffee trees. When they cut down the trees for re-planting, the old wood is gathered and made into various shapes for pet stores. I have been soaking it and it does give off an odor. I was just wondering if anyone had used it and had success with it.


----------



## mgcole (May 6, 2011)

I'm sorry, I'm not sure how to download a picture on here. Any guidance? lol


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

I upload to photobucket then copy the image bar and just past it here.

I just googled java wood, read one post that says it does sink. There has gotta be a reason people don't use it, maybe it breaks up after it's submerged? I have no idea.


----------



## mgcole (May 6, 2011)

Sorry, I joined photobucket and saved the pic, copied and tried to paste here and nothing. I must be computer illiterate.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You copy the img link under the pic on photobucket. Paste the link into the Cichlid-forum post. Click <Preview> to make sure you can see your pic and then click <Submit>.


----------



## mgcole (May 6, 2011)




----------



## mgcole (May 6, 2011)

Thank you DJRansome. I couldn't have done it without you. Now I'll know for next time! Thanks again. Don't know if the picture is much help though.


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

Your picture still isn't working at least not for me.


----------



## mgcole (May 6, 2011)

Oh, sorry. I'll try to post it again through photobucket. It comes up for me though. Strange!?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I see the pic, no problem.


----------



## MonkTong (May 4, 2011)

shows up now, but was not earlier :-?


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

Ok it's working fine now and that is some very cool looking wood!!!!!! I would love to have some of that for my tank if it's safe to use.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

I would guess if it's safe for reptiles it's probably safe for fish, but don't be surprised if it turns your water yellow.


----------



## mgcole (May 6, 2011)

Yes, you're probably right, but when I soaked it, it gave off a chemical odor. I think I should return it to the store and try something else. Maybe they fumigated it during quarantine. I hate to risk it, even though the people at the lfs said it would be safe. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## chagoi (Dec 29, 2010)

A test tank works best. When I'm in doubt, I'll put one fish I really don't care about in the test tank and put the article in there an see what happens.


----------



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

shellies215 said:


> I would guess if it's safe for reptiles it's probably safe for fish, but don't be surprised if it turns your water yellow.


ya water may turn colors. you can soak it first in a bucket to try and cut down of the color but all driftwood does this.


----------

